# Do any of the UK people...



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Watch The Only Way is Essex?

If you have, have you seen Elvis the Chihuahua?

He is sooooo tiny, and why are his eyes 'not quite right'?

He always just seems to sit there and shake too. If Daisy was there, she'd be charging around barking and licking everyone.

For anyone who has not seen him, here is a pic (Ignore the writing, it is the only picture I can find on Google Images!);


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG I love that show! Don't judge me - I have a serious job and am doing my 2nd masters degree, I just love a bit of trashy TV as escapism. We've only had seasons 1 & 2 in Australia though so I havent seen Elvis yet. He does look a bit NQR doesn't he? Don't Lauren and Mark get a Chi too?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks hydrocephalic to me.  The pressure on the brain from excess fluid can cause the eyes to have the east-west look.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ewww, don't know what to think, but I have a short tolerance for TV in general.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

he is hydrocephalus... pretty sure of it... 

also see mario bought lucy a new puppy... he called it a teacup.. ffs


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Kurukulla said:


> he is hydrocephalus... pretty sure of it...
> 
> also see mario bought lucy a new puppy... he called it a teacup.. ffs


Poor thing  
I know, I actually rolled my eyes when he said it. That puppy was SERIOUSLY adorable though!


----------

